# HAM Radio



## NoR (Mar 24, 2008)

I almost hesitate to post this here, but yesterday I passed my amateur 'Foundation Licence' enables me to use up to 10w of power in the amateur bands. Hope to have a full licence by the end of the year. What interests me is cw, it always has, I like the sound of morse - sad isn't it ? 
Anyway there is some very good morse practice software around I use *'just learn morse'*. Should have paid more attention whilst at sea. Actually I know the morse code and can do 10wpm - but need to get better.

I wonder do many ex ROs become amateurs when they swallow the anchor - or have they had enough by then?


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Look into QRP as a speciality, Nor.

Easily constructed kits enabling long range W.T. with minimum outlay and minimum power.

Your aerial is everything in QRP working.........


----------



## rusty1946 (Aug 15, 2008)

I first got involved with Marine Radio in 1961 when I joined the Royal Navy and when I left after 12 years service went to Glasgow Nautical College and got my
MRGC. Now retired like you I took my ham licence, in fact the Radio Officers Association has a ham radio section for those still interested


----------



## gwzm (Nov 7, 2005)

Do a Google on "g4fon" and download a copy of his Morse training software based on the Koch method, it's an excellent CWtraining system.

Also Google on "the art and skill of radiotelegraphy" by Bill Pierpont, n0hff, and download a copy it's an excellent book with lots of good advice.

All the best

gwzm


----------



## John Leary (Mar 30, 2005)

NoR
Congratulations. Keep up the good work. At wireless college, back in the 60's Morse tuition both sending and receiving took up a great deal of term time. So from my experience my advice would be to practice, practice, practice and then practice some more. Working the ham bands in recent time it seems to me that the emphasis is more on speed rather than readibility. That's a great pity. You will find that 10 WPM is better at establishing a good QSO rather than an illegible 20 WPM.
Best regards
John


----------



## 5TT (May 3, 2008)

As John says, practice, speed and accuracy will follow.
My advice is to get on the air with whatever speed you have. Listen around and try and hook up with a regular operator, most morse operators will gladly slow down for you.

Good luck,

= Adrian / ZS1TTZ +


----------



## NoR (Mar 24, 2008)

*Good website for morse*

Good website for morse *here*


----------



## G0SLP (Sep 4, 2007)

Well done, NoR, & welcome to the bands.

Are you a member of the RNARS? We merchant ship types are very welcome.

http://www.rnars.org.uk/


----------



## NoR (Mar 24, 2008)

Passed the test (foundation) on Saturday should have a callsign by Wednesday night or Thursday morning. Will think about joining RNARS then.


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

John Leary said:


> .... my advice would be to practice, practice, practice and then practice some more. ....


Got it in one John, it's like learning a foreign language, to start with it's hard work translating backwards and forwards, then all of a sudden it all starts to make sense ! That's when the real satisfaction comes ...

Good luck ...

Andy


----------



## Shannoner (Feb 6, 2008)

John Leary said:


> NoR
> Congratulations. Keep up the good work. At wireless college, back in the 60's Morse tuition both sending and receiving took up a great deal of term time. So from my experience my advice would be to practice, practice, practice and then practice some more. Working the ham bands in recent time it seems to me that the emphasis is more on speed rather than readibility. That's a great pity. You will find that 10 WPM is better at establishing a good QSO rather than an illegible 20 WPM.
> Best regards
> John


I remember starting the MRGC in September 1977, at least one morse class everyday for 5 days a week, and it took till Xmas before it clicked with me. We used to listen to cassette tapes of morse recorded by the college Technician, who was an ex RO. The first group of letters we learned were A E O S T, so di dah, dit, dah dah dah, dit dit dit, dah over and over till it was burned into the grey matter, the same for sending. The next group was C F G U, don't remember the groups after that, but I do remember thinking "I'll never get the hang of this" But one day it just clicked, and I had no problem after that with receiving or sending, just had to get the speed up to pass the exam. As has been said, practice, practice and practice. I used to bring cassettes home to listen to on my radio cassette player and we made a multivibrator cct which we used as a practice oscillator for sending. I must say I am very rusty now, after 31 years of not listening to morse, but I'm sure it would come back with a wee bit of practice.

Mick


----------



## hughesy (Dec 18, 2007)

I met a friend the other day who is a radio ham, and I'm thinking of getting into it when I retire. Which is not far off, looked at the exam got 55%
some stuff not thought about for years, but i'm looking forward to getting on a morse key again.
I'm rusty at receiving but sending, not problem. I always tap words out while I'm waiting in line or the like.

all the best
Hughesy


----------



## Norm (Jun 21, 2006)

What about poor old Samuel Finley Breese Morse . He had to invent the thing and then practice it. Bet that took more than 5 months.


----------



## NoR (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm up to letter speed 15wpm at a rate of 12wpm - _(if you know what I mean ?)_
The difficulty is in not letting the mind wander, the code is notyet burned deep enough into the grey matter to allow anything less than 100% concentration.


----------

